# Dämpferabstimmung am 2005er Slayer



## Ernie (10. Juni 2007)

Servus miteinander!

Erst vor kurzem hab ich mir ein neues Slayer mit einem 2005er Rahmen zusammengebaut. Soweit alles prima, das Teil läuft einfach spitze und macht echt Spass.  
Einzig mit der Abstimmung des RP3 habe ich noch ein Problem. Das die Plattform auch in der höchsten Stufe nicht richtig funktioniert und das Fahrwerk trotzdem noch wippt, scheint ja ein allgemeiner Schwachpunkt dieses Dämpfers zu sein.
Allerdings geht es mir um den Luftdruck: Wie man immer so liest und hört (Fox-Bedienungsanleitung/ bike-Magazine, Händler...) sollte der neg. Federweg, also der "Sag" ja ca. 25% der totalen Federwegs betragen. 
Hab ich auch jetzt toll alles nach Anleitung eingestellt, der SAG liegt jetzt sogar unter 25%.
Ich hatte jetzt schon ein paar Touren gemacht und gemerkt, das der Dämpefr mit dieser Einstellung ziemlich schnell den maximalen Federweg ausnützt. Leider schlägt er auch öfters durch, und das schon bei einem Drop von ca. 60cm! Was soll das erst werden, wenn ich das bike mal im Grenzbereich bewege und nicht nur hier in unserem Taubertäler Hügelland? 

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das gewollt ist, oder ist das was man so liest und hört, einfach Humbug und der Dämpfer ist für AllmountaiN/ Enduroeinsatz einfach härter aufzupumpen und mit weniger Negativweg zu fahren? 

gRUSS

eRNIE


----------



## bike-it-easy (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ernie,

wieviel mm sind bei deinem Dämpfer die 25% ?
Und wie bestimmst du deinen Sag?

Habe meinen Sag auch auf ca. 20-25% eingestellt und habe bisher noch keine Probs mit Durchschlägen. 


bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (10. Juni 2007)

hi

so hart wie nötig aufpumpen. der sag muss nicht immer 25% sein. es darf nicht durchschlagen, das ist die hauptsache. wenn du mehr luft drin hast wippt es auch weniger.

beim rp3 ist die plattform recht schwach, aber es soll ja auch nur das wippen beim ganz normalen treten unterdrückt werden, und nicht unbedingt im wiegetritt


----------



## Jako (11. Juni 2007)

hi, bei meinem 2005er habe ich den RP3 so aufgepumpt das sich der O-Ring beim draufsetzen (wie wenn Du radelst - also mit lenker anfassen) 8mm verschiebt. Am besten stellst Du das Bike neben eine Stufe oder Bank - dann kannst Du dich ganz vorsichtig draufsetzen ohne das der Dämpfer weiter wippt. Mit dieser Einstellung war ich super zufrieden. Gruß Jako


----------



## wilson (11. Juni 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> hi, bei meinem 2005er habe ich den RP3 so aufgepumpt das sich der O-Ring beim draufsetzen (wie wenn Du radelst - also mit lenker anfassen) 8mm verschiebt. Am besten stellst Du das Bike neben eine Stufe oder Bank - dann kannst Du dich ganz vorsichtig draufsetzen ohne das der Dämpfer weiter wippt. Mit dieser Einstellung war ich super zufrieden. Gruß Jako



 Mach ich auch so. Entspricht rechnerisch ziemlich genau 20%. Ist IMHO ein guter Wert und mehr würd ich nicht! Am besten nach der Ausfahrt den Gummiring anschauen und checken, wieviel Federweg ausgenutzt wurde ohne durchzuschlagen. Etwas ausprobieren schadet nicht. Und bei der Plattform wippt halt immer ein wenig. Schadet auch nicht aber wenn man das nicht will, muss man halt den Dämpfer mit Lockout kaufen.


----------



## Ernie (11. Juni 2007)

Alles klar, danke

hab jetzt mehr Druck gegeben und bin bei ca. 8mm im Stand (gemäss Fox-Betriebsanleitung ca. 11mm). Ist jetzt natürlich nimmer so sensibel, eher die XC-Abstimmung. Fühlt sich aber dafür wesentlich sicherer an. Frag mich schon, was die Schreiberlinge immer von sich geben. 
In der neuen bike: "Enduroeinsatz 30% Sag". Na toll, wohl nicht bei jedem Dämpfer, also bei Enduroeinsatz kommen ja gerade die harten Schläge aufs Fahrwerk, wer da noch weniger aufpumpt provoziert ja geradezu den Durchschlag.

Gruss

ernie


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2007)

hallo Ernie,

fahre den Dämpfer auch mit 11mm Sag, bei 70kg.
Bin nicht zimperlich und der Dämpfer schlägt kaum durch.
Natürlich liegt der O- Ring nach einer fahrt ganz hinten, aber das ist kein Problem.

ProPedal hab ich nicht, bin froh.
Würde die ProPedal Stufe so gering wie möglich wählen.

Das beim Wippen Energie verloren geht mag sein.
Ist aber eher eine Kopfsache da verschwindend gering.

Aber die Traktion ist wesentlich besser! 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## schlappmacher (26. Juni 2007)

Ernie schrieb:


> Servus miteinander!
> 
> [..]
> 
> ...



Hallo eRNIE,

Bei mir, ca. 80 kg in voller Montur, sind etwa 150 PSI Druck im Dämpfer bei meinem Slayer 70 LE. Seltenes, gelegentliches Durchschlagen schadet imho nicht. 

Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Die Angabe: 'ca 1/4 Sag für Tourer, ca 1/3 Sag für die härtere Gangart' bezieht sich auf die Grundeinstellung verschiedener Bikes. 

Ich kann meinen Slayer leider nicht in einen "Freireiter" verwandeln, indem ich einfach den Druck ändere. Der nutzbare Federweg wäre einfach zu gering.

Viel Spass noch,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## Pelz (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ernie,
ich baue mir auch gerade ein Slayer (Rahmen 2005) auf. Um hier nicht das Thema der Diskussionsrunde zu stören, schick mir bitte mal Deine email-adresse. Ich habe ein paar spezielle Fragen zum Einstellen der Kettenlinie.
Gruß,

Pelz


----------

